# PSN ID Thread



## Lenny

The PS3 finally came out in PAL territories on Friday, and so we now have a whole new host of PAL PSN users.

This thread is somewhere to post your PSN IDs, and find others. Maybe if we have enough PS3 owners, we can all get together some time (online, of course) and smash each other to bits in Motorstorm, or BOOM! Headshot each other in Resistance.

I know of at least three people with the PS3, and that number will keep on growing, and so should the thread.

I don't know if there's a similar thread for the 360, but if there isn't, then does someone with a 360 want to start one?

PSN ID: Lenny1882


----------



## Lucien21

Same as my Username for the board.

Lucien21.


----------



## Lenny

Methinks I got the right name when I added you.

---

Commonmind? What, pray, is yours?


----------



## Commonmind

Actually, I'm a bit in limbo at the moment as I registered my PSN ID previous to getting the console (which was Commonmind) but have had issues trying to get it associated with my actual console. And, as I've been playing little of the PS3 and never had any fellow friend PS3 owners (until now) I never bothered with trying to get it fixed. I will summarily get off my but to do so however (I think I just have to contact Sony and give them my original registration info, which is my main e-mail address, and they'll tell me what I have to do to get it fixed)

In the meantime, I'll be playing some Command and Conquer 3 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - which seems to enjoy killing me quite frequently


----------



## Lenny

Well, you've got a few weeks yet before Resistance online pits Europeans against Americans, or Japanese, etc. More than enough time!


----------



## Commonmind

I can't wait (no offense to my fellow Americans, but the European crowd are by majority much more mature gamers. I actually look for the Brits when I play PGR these days. Instead of "OMGPWNZEREDU!!11!, I usually get, "Nice match mate," or "That was the dogs bullocks!")


----------



## Lenny

Come on, ladies! Surely there's more people with PS3's than can be counted on a single hand?

---

So far we've got:

Lenny - Lenny1882
Lucien21 - Lucien21
Commonmind - _Got one yet?_

Anyone else? *cough*Jaire?*cough*

There's also a 360 Gamertag thread somewhere. That's had, what, two replies?


----------



## Cayal

I think mine is 'Gunny5' but I will check and get back to you.


----------



## Commonmind

Sorry I never updated, but I had worked the issue out a while ago, and my ID is indeed Commonmind, though my PS3 library is still somewhat dry.


----------



## Lenny

Right, well that's both of you added (hopefully). And I've doubled my friends list!  You know, three quarters of it is Chrons members.


----------



## Lenny

Just an update:

Lenny - Lenny1882
Lucien21 - Lucien21
Commonmind - Commonmind
Jaire - Gunny5

Anyone else hiding in the woodwork?


----------



## Commonmind

It's a small world I guess...


----------



## Overread

I will enter the woodwork - once the wood is cheaper


----------



## A1R5N1P3R

A1R5N1P3R is my PSN


----------



## Writers Blocked

Currently it's Wraithen_ due to the fact that I registered Wraithen when I got my PSP ages ago and can't even remember which email I used... hence the underscore.


----------



## Urlik

I had posted in here ages ago but it looks like my post got lost when the board crashed

anyway, I am ZOGTHEMIGHTY (or something like that)


----------



## Aeris

Commonmind said:


> I can't wait (no offense to my fellow Americans, but the European crowd are by majority much more mature gamers. I actually look for the Brits when I play PGR these days. Instead of "OMGPWNZEREDU!!11!, I usually get, "Nice match mate," or "That was the dogs bullocks!")


 
Hahaha! That is precisely the reason I don't do online gaming. I never thought about the fact that it might be a mostly American style of playing...I'll have to look into that. I agree with you completely though, American gamers are, as a rule, incredibly immature. (And before I get anyone jumping on my back for that, I, too, am American. I just hate getting "PWNED" by 11-year-olds that somehow develop overly foul mouths...)


----------



## Cayal

Yes, thank god for the mute button.


----------



## Lillyanna

I'm an American gamer.




... and perhaps a little too mature.  As far as PSN is concerned, I interact with other players in Little Big Planet and Home.  Send me a PM if you want to add me as a friend on PSN.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, since I'm back, and since I now have a PS3:



Sephiroth - ViranYevel


----------



## Erin99

WOHOOOOO! Leish has a PS3!!! Only a 40GB one, which I've upped to 320GB. 

I don't like posting my ID, but you may find me hanging around the PS Home, usually dancing or running around looking a little Loopy. Although.... yeah, I don't tend to talk to strangers on there..........

Anyway, anyone like the idea of meeting up in Home? If there's a big enough group, it should be fun. We could all meet up as a Chrons group..............? Oh, but I only have the basic text pad, though, so my writing is a little slooooooow.


Anyway, YIPPEEEE! That's all I have to say now. I have a PS3!!!!!!!!!!!


\o/


----------



## Overread

I feel so left behind with the times now 
one day one day - when lenses don't cost so much!


----------



## Erin99

Hiya! You know, I only paid £199 for my PS3 - someone on eBay was selling it with a BlueRay remote and a BlueRay disc. Plus, I've seen 60GB versions on eBay go for £176, even......... Luckily I had some savings and could afford it. Now I just need to afford some games, which won't happen anytime soon. 

But the Home in PS3 is brilliant! You can chat with people, or invite people into your virtual "apartment" by the sea. And you can dance in the street! I was doing the "robot" dance by the pond in the main square yesterday, and got several dudes asking if I was mad. 

Anyway, off out to meet Seph's uncle for the first time, now eek, so I better get my shoes on while I loiter for 10 mins........


----------



## CyBeR

*SlaveCy* would be my PSN ID. I rarely play on-line sooo...add me only if you want to chat at times.


----------



## GrantG

Grant_42


----------



## enternamehere

Almost the same as my forum username - *enternamehere198*
Feel free to add me


----------



## Miggy

I don't usually go on due to my PS3 being pretty iffy (if it didn't keep crashing I'd still be playing Demon's Souls/Dark Souls)

ID: OjKa


----------



## Colbey Frost

omgitsnash


----------



## Cayal

Miggy said:


> I don't usually go on due to my PS3 being pretty iffy (if it didn't keep crashing I'd still be playing Demon's Souls/Dark Souls)
> 
> ID: OjKa



Bit late but have you tried all the system restore features?


----------



## biodroid

*biodroidian* on the PSN


----------



## DarkYami

Mine is *Zankai7* on PSN.


----------



## jonsey80

Jonsey1980


----------



## Phyrebrat

Any new psn members? I'm getting bored of playing with my self 

pH


----------



## Cydramech

Cydramech


----------

